# New HGH blood test could hurt urine test research



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New HGH blood test could hurt urine test research By EDDIE PELLS COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. ??? A new test that provides a breakthrough in detecting human growth hormone in blood is expected to become available soon and make it more difficult for athletes to use HGH without getting caught. It’s a test some experts consider [...]

*Read More...*


----------

